# Audi RS6 with Hellshine "Abyss"! The job with Autobrite Products Only!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

We have recently had a client with the Audi RS6 that needed some our our attention. One nice car i have to say.  It was booked in for some enhancement @ Autobrite and enhanced it we did:thumb:

So the story goes

There was only Autobrite Car Care Products used in this detail (as usual) just to show you guys how effective they are and how they perform! 

The client dropped the car off to us early in the week, we discussed with the client about the package and set to work - IN THE COLD!! :doublesho

Usual Decon prep was taken out on this car, some of the pics are missing unfortunately as my camera decided to play silly buggers!

The car was paint corrected with our "Correct it" range of polishes, the new Flex PE 14-1 180 and our Hex Tech pads. After that the best bit - a coat or too of our new pastes sealant - The Abyss! A sealant that acts like wax, and a wax that acts like a sealant! Basically everything you want in terms of a dark gloss look, the slick feel, smooth finish and a durable strong finish!

Here are some pictures of what i mean :thumb:

Here was some of the prep pictures


















































































Time for our Extra Fine Clay with Berry Blast Lube










As you can see this Audi was severely swirled 










Now time to break out the Flex PE 14-2 150 and Restore (our correct it range)































































































































So all looking fine time to refine and protect!

Here we used our Anti Hologram Final Finish and our new addition "The Abyss" that sits in our Hellshine new range 










Lets bring out "The Abyss"































































One unique feature about our Abyss is that you can apply & protect all metal, plastic, vinyl and rubber surfaces! :thumb:




























Looking good on the wheels too










As you can see the incredible protection The Abyss gives to the paint. Here we applied it to the wing of this car only, you can see how effective it really is from one coat. 










Some lovely beads 



















Now some more inside shots:thumb:



























































































So it was time to get the car out after the protection sealant was applied. Some lovely outside shots:thumb:









































































































































































































































































































































































So as you can see - i loved this car and how it turned out when we had finished. 2 days work and only Autobrite products were used in this Car detail.

We hope you like and please forgive us on some of the pictures 

The Abyss is coming soon............

Regards Team Autobrite! :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Once more into the Abyss dear feinds.... can't wait to give it a go! It looks awesome!! :buffer::buffer:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work Mark, 

The Abyss looks like a great wax :thumb: what price will you be looking at for this?


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

some serious orange peel on the car, any idea on durability?? AIO wax type protection looks like a winner. 

looks like it should smell of tangerines


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..beading too:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking very nice indeed! Really brought out the gloss over the contours of the wheel arches (if that makes sense!)

Abyss looks very interesting! Good work!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

ottostein said:


> some serious orange peel on the car, any idea on durability?? AIO wax type protection looks like a winner.
> 
> looks like it should smell of tangerines


Orange peel yes it comes standard on these cars :lol:

Recent tests on Durability have been up to 6 months, a AIO that protects anything it touches basically:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

that looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks spot on.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks great, stunning car.


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

amazing work mate now get that wax on sale asap lol


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks great Mark, that absyss looks the dogs ********!!

Kev


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Woaw !!!!:thumb:


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

That really looks fantastic.


----------



## gary2012 (Jul 28, 2012)

really looks amazing,like the look of the abyss too.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! How deep a shine.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

amazing work and lovely car:argie::thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

That looks awesome mark :car:


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Really impressed with the look of the trims! 

Interesting stuff....


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

really nice work mark. I'd love to come and see one of your details in the flesh one time!


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow Mark! I knew this would be good before I clicked the link but the paint looks like its still wet!!! Cant wait to try this!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work and Abyss looks very interesting:thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

great write up and lovely finish i think "the abyss " will be on my shopping list


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks awsome that! Just need attacking with somne sandpaper :lol:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome work on an awesome car guys! Great work!


And looking forward to seeing more about 'the abyss' too


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Great car and great finish.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks absolutely brilliant mate!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic work, I'll be ordering some Abyss as soon as it's available!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Cheers guys for all the comments!! Means a lot:thumb:

The Abyss as we speak is in production - not long now:thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Cracking finish, cant wait to give Abyss a go!!:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice turnaround there, lovely gloss :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Mark,

You sure you didn't have that car re-sprayed? It looks like it's just been sprayed by the paint robots!

Awesome!

Can't wait to try it! Do I need it? No! Do I give a banana - No!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The RS6 looks lovely! 

I'm very interested in The Abyss, Looks like a nice Chemical Guys Lava competitor.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Cracking job and a great car there!

Chris.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Spot on, looking very good indeed :thumb:


----------



## daredevil (Oct 15, 2012)

Perfect protection and great shine , but the orange peels are ruining the shiny look bro ...


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Super car super detail. Shed loads of gloss from that enhanced paint work.

Is it me or does the front bumber not match perfectly with the rest of the paint colour?


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Fantastic car, and The Abyss looks a great product.

_Love_ the snowfoam shots.


----------



## ivor2 (Apr 29, 2008)

great colour just love those flared arches


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks amazing! 
One of my favourite cars too!


----------



## Alexandruchi (Dec 10, 2012)

nice one guys. you should make a lot of "the abyss" because it's a winner. What can you tell us it will atract more dust then other waxes?


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

awsome car and job


----------



## phoenixtoledo (May 10, 2011)

wet look :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Can't wait to try my Abyss! Winging its way to me as I type.


----------

